# Electric  fencing for goats and pigs?



## Lereg (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey all. Getting close to getting a place and curious as to just setting up  a 5 strand electric fence for goats, and 3 strands for the pigs. Will that work?

I think we may have finally found a place that works for us. Although 7 acres, I'm getting too old to deal with much more, lol.

What I want is 3-4 dairy goats,( full sized), so they can also be meat goats as well. For the pigs, I just want a couple a year to raise and slaughter, not sure what kind a the moment.

The question is, if I do a 12 joule electric fence, would that be sufficient?  I will be getting them young,  if that helps.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey man!!.....good to hear from ya again....and glad things are coming together for ya. I can't help ya with the electric wire questions, but I have seen others around here that use only electric wire for goats.....haven't seen any with pigs in it. There are a bunch of other things used for pigs here tho....from corrugated tin sheets with wood to hog panels, but no electric wire. Hope ya are making it okay in this Heat and not pushing yourself too much.....


----------



## Lereg (Jul 24, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hey man!!.....good to hear from ya again....and glad things are coming together for ya. I can't help ya with the electric wire questions, but I have seen others around here that use only electric wire for goats.....haven't seen any with pigs in it. There are a bunch of other things used for pigs here tho....from corrugated tin sheets with wood to hog panels, but no electric wire. Hope ya are making it okay in this Heat and not pushing yourself too much.....


Thanks!! It's been crazy here lately. I'll message you later about it.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 24, 2017)

Lereg said:


> Hey all. Getting close to getting a place and curious as to just setting up  a 5 strand electric fence for goats, and 3 strands for the pigs. Will that work?
> 
> I think we may have finally found a place that works for us. Although 7 acres, I'm getting too old to deal with much more, lol.
> 
> ...


12 joule is a good bit of overkill for keeping IN most domestic livestock imo.

If your worries are keeping OUT major predators, then 12 Joules is still way more than adequate for everything short of long hair bear and elk. 

I've seen 6 joules knock the amour right out of a wandering Charlais bull'.
I've said it before..getting zapped by 12 J is a religious come-to-Jesus type experience.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 24, 2017)

I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE 12 JOULE


----------



## Lereg (Jul 24, 2017)

Well, I may be going to Va, in the middle of God's country, so the predators will be larger than most places. They have bear, coyote, fox,, and who knows what else.

This place is on 8 acres, with the pasture being clover. The fencing is barb wire, so I was wanting a different way of doing some of the fencing.  As I've learned from here, barb wire is not a good thing with goats or livestock dogs. It will conduct all 8 acres too, if possible.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 6, 2017)

Most people I know with pigs use electric for them. It is easy for them to move around and they can let the hogs in the woods with it as well. Pigs are smart though, don't ever let if go off! My pigs respect the electric when it is working and my goats respect the electric. HOWEVER, they learned to go through it in the beginning so we put rabbit wire on the outside around the whole pasture. Which was just ridiculous. For our next fence, the lower strands will be closer together so we do not have to worry about that.


----------

